# Noob and new build(first one)



## hsiddall (Apr 16, 2007)

Question about compatibility, Theses are all items Ive found in my price range.  I want to make sure these are all usable together...
PC chips p23g ver 3.0 mother board
Intel pentium d Dual core 2.8 GHZ (cpu and motherboard combo+fan all ionstalled and tested)
2 Western digital 160gb SATA hard drives WD1600js
ATI Radeon 9550 256 mb Video card
Samsung lightscribe 18x dvdrw
2 1gb pc4200 ddr2 ram
Creative labs xfi sound card
 Im not a dedicated gamer and I am only building pc because I enjoy knowing how to buld stuff.  I use internet billing and use pc mostly for recreation(ie music videoetc...)


----------



## bruins004 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey and welcome,

I am not familiar with that mobo, maybe a link would help.
Also, what is your budget.
I believe you could prob. do better than a Pentium D these days.

With that item we could help you even better


----------



## hsiddall (Apr 16, 2007)

MOBO was a combo I found on Ebay...Budget, Trying to stay under 700.00


----------



## DR.Death (Apr 16, 2007)

Processor :	AMD AM2 Athlon 3200+ 2.0Ghz 512k Retail Box (3year)
Motherboard :	Asus M2N-MX AM2 DDR2 nVidia 6100 PCIe Gb lan (3year)
Memory	Shikatronics 1GB PC5300 DDR2-667MHz Memory (Lifetime)
Hard Disk (1st) :	Western Digital SATA2 320GB 8MB Cache 7200RPM WD3200JS (3year)
Video Card :	eVGA 7600GS PCI-e 256mb Retail (3 Year)
Sound Card :	Creative Sound Blaster Audigy SE 7.1ch (1year)
CDRW :	Pioneer DVR-212 18x +/- Dual Layer SATA DVD Burner Black (1year)

Total Price : $ 710.26

what about this


----------



## mullered07 (Apr 16, 2007)

i would say ditch 1 hdd, 1gb ram and the xfi, get a good motherboard most come with pretty decent onboard audio nowadays obv not like an xfi but why spend that money on a soundcard when the vidcard is not going to play many games that will take advantage of the xfi ? (pc chips is the cheapest i know ie: cheap = poor quality/overclocking etc) a e4300 (cheaper than the e6300 and a tad more than a pentium d 805 which is pants tbh) get a better vid card than the 9550 maybe a x800? they can be had pretty cheap now and youll have a good setup


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 17, 2007)

I live in the UK, where parts are mostly more expensive, here's what I'm building for £350 - $700 (used to be £400 but prices go down)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=28023

I'm getting a decent computer with this so take a look and see how much better you could do for your money.


----------



## DR.Death (Apr 17, 2007)

Processor :  	AMD AM2 Athlon X2 3800+ 2.0Ghz 2x512k Retail Box (3year)  	$ 105.80  		
 Motherboard : 	Asus M2A-VM AM2 DDR2 AMD690 ATI1250 PCIe DVI (3year) 	$ 101.88 	
Hard Disk (1st) : Western Digital SATA2 160GB 8MB Cache 7200RPM $ 68.88 	
 Video Card : Sapphire X1900GT 256MB DDR3 PCIe Lite Retail (2year) 	$ 255.88 	
 CDRW : Pioneer DVR-212 18x +/- Dual Layer SATA DVD Burner Black (1year) $ 48.88 	
 Memory Shikatronics 1GB PC5300 DDR2-667MHz Memory (Lifetime)  	$ 87.99  	
Total Price : $ 581.32 cnd
or this it is a pitty good system


----------

